# NEW Pemi-loop speed record (unofficial)



## Sherpa John (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Folks,

This past Saturday (8/13) while waiting for Hikerbob to appear on Garfield, an ultra-marathoner I know (Tompar) was resting on the summit of Garfield. Come to find out he was attempting another Pemi - Loop Traverse... his 3rd this year and 2nd since our 4th fo July scamper.

At the days end he told me of a gentleman from out west who completed the loop in a NEW record time of 7h 14min. I am not sure of his name yet, but when I get the specs.. I'll be sure to post them wherever I am capable of doing so. I DO KNOW that his route was COUNTER-clockwise.

The old record (unofficial) was set by Kevin Tilton with a time just over 8 hours.

SJ


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 15, 2005)

I'll be doing my speed record of three days in September.   Hats off though.  Dammed that's moving!  Does he tag West Bond and Galehead along the way?


----------



## Sherpa John (Aug 15, 2005)

as far as I know... No.. basic loop


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 15, 2005)

Cool, that's impressive!


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sherpa John said:
			
		

> a NEW record time of 7h 14min.


All I gotta say is...   :blink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 16, 2005)

Just thinking of it makes me need Advil.


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 16, 2005)

In a word . . .
Amazing !!!


----------



## amf (Aug 18, 2005)

And the point of this was????


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 18, 2005)

amf said:
			
		

> And the point of this was????


It's kind of like "Why climb Everest?"  Because it's there.  Because they enjoy pushing themselves.  Does anyone need a reason to try something like that?


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 18, 2005)

And the point of it all is?  Maybe the question should be & what does this mean?  

What the key should be is for each of us to enjoy our own hike.  Is running/jogging on trails any better than running in the woods near home? I'm assuming there is some running/jogging involved?  

I haven't run that fast in the woods without having done something that made me think people were chasing me.  

I'm too much of a view junkie to ever want to attempt any of these, I have been working on the speed record for getting to & from the trail head though.  Yesterday I got back from the gas/liquor store just south of Sugarloaf in five hours & 25 minutes, 25 minutes slower than last time. It's still better than it should be though but this time I let a couple of people pass me & I spent 98% of the time on Route 27 in the correct lane.  Last time I spent considerably more time left of center passing bewildered & frightened locals.

(Somewhere a Sunday Driver is wondering why I race on the roads they leisurely drive on)


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2005)

amf said:
			
		

> And the point of this was????


Feeling of accomplishment... to challenge oneself... to push your limits... to improve your endurance... to feel alive... overcome adversity... train for an adventure race... had 7hrs to kill... just felt like running

What is the point of this forum?


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 18, 2005)

OF the forum?  Just to share ideas & feelings related to hiking.  As I mentioned, perhaps unclearly the key to happy hiking is to hike your own hike.

If hiking the whole pemi loop in 7 or 8 hours makes the person happy doing it, great

I wish I had the time to do it in two weeks meandering & looking at little things I have over looked before, sitting on the open peaks for hours & wandering around the summits looking at the little things, I don't have that kind of time, heck it's hard finding time to mow my lawn.


----------



## amf (Aug 18, 2005)

cbcbd said:
			
		

> amf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that I don't give credit to the accomplishment, but it brought to mind my experience with an adventure race that I provided support and strategy on in West Virginia last year.  I heard more than one team remark "this area is great... I'd love to have the time to come back".  I enjoy a personal challenge as much as the next nut case, but just can't get worked up about racing thru life.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2005)

amf said:
			
		

> cbcbd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from, especially seeing your experience with adventure racers. Many times when I see adventure races in exotic places it does seem like nature is more like a second thought or just an obstacle to conquer. But it doesn't always have to be like that. This reminds me of that guy who was going for some record around here (possibly the NE 4000s speed record)... not only did he accomplish his goal, but he really knew the area and was very in tune with his surroundings - I wish I could find the article or thread talking about it, but it was good to see that he really appreciated the area he was speeding through.
Plus, adventure racers will age pretty fast and be forced to slow down soon enough


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 18, 2005)

The folks who generally go for these speed hiking records or adventures (Cave Dog, Tim Seaver, StinkyFeet, Frodo, etc) also know this area of the world pretty intimately.  They also hike slowly, taking in the scenery, flowers, geology, and bushwack around these peaks in summer and winter.

Having hiked with a few of them (at a much slower pace) they have as great an appreciation of the hills as anyone I've met.

 -dave-


----------

